# Personal Film Project 'Russia Under The Hat'



## burak13

Russia Under The Hat


This is a project that occurs during my travel. I tried to take attention to Russian People's Hat style.
There were many kinds but with my beyond the terrible russian. Sometimes my colleague who speak Russian asked for photos to people. And here is the results. 
P.S. my camera is Canon Eos 300 with 50mm sigma and I shooted with kodak ektar 100 and Fuji Superia Photos taken in Orenburg, Ufa, Magnitogorsk, Kurgan, Ekaterinburg, Moscow.





Hat #1 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## burak13

Hi all,
I will keep sharing,




Hat #2 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## Steve5D

I'd like to see more!

Russia; Moscow, specifically, is on my bucket list...


----------



## timor

^^^^ !
It going on well.


----------



## burak13

Thanks for the comments, keep sharing #3




Hat #3 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## burak13

Keep sharing #4



Hat #4 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## timor

This Sigma lens you are using has nice, clean bokeh. Looks like you are using it wide open and smart of you  to keep the background far..


----------



## burak13

@timor Actually I took the photos between f/2 or f/4 and it was quite enough for dof.

keep sharing #5




Hat #5 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## timor

What I was thinking, the iris of the aperture is quite round and I would expect only 6 blades in that Sigma lens. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## dxqcanada

Ever thought of doing this with a Zorki ?


----------



## Steve5D

Wow, number 5 looks almost three dimensional.

I'm digging these a _lot_. Damn thing is, it's just people in hats. That's it. But you're taking a fresh approach to what is probably best characterized as "street photography", and it's working really, _really _well.

Kudos, man, this is nice stuff...


----------



## timor

Steve5D said:


> I'm digging these a _lot_. Damn thing is, it's just people in hats. That's it. But you're taking a fresh approach to what is probably best characterized as "street photography", and it's working really, _really _well.


That's what I wanted to say, but you said it better.


----------



## burak13

Keep sharing #6




Hat #6 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## burak13

Keep sharing #7




Hat #7 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## terri

^^ This may be the best one yet.  (#7)    (I am wishing those windows weren't in the background, but it's still just  terrific!)      

I've been enjoying this series.   Good stuff!!


----------



## timor

Looking and enjoying.


----------



## burak13

Thanks for beautiful words, here is #8.




Hat #8 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## Tony S

I like the series you are showing.  I think the shots where the subject is not dead center in the frame are more interesting to look at.


----------



## burak13

#9




Hat #9 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## DiskoJoe

"In mother Russia, Hat where you!"

J/k

great project.

Ever heard of the 100 strangers project? If not you should check it out. Its right up your alley. 

Flickr: 100 Strangers


----------



## burak13

Thanks for the suggestion and here is #10




Hat #10 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## timor

:thumbup:


----------



## burak13

#11




Hat #11 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## timor

This is a very nice hat, and fur to. They are still real in Russia.


----------



## tirediron

Very well executed!


----------



## burak13

About fur &#305; dont wanna say anything because it's in everywhere in russia. 

#12




Hat #12 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Best.  One.  Yet.  ^^^^


----------



## timor

^^^ Yes, very good, but for me #11.
Burak, at least do you know the names of this people ?


----------



## Heitz

This is a very unique thread!! Kudos!


----------



## burak13

timor said:


> ^^^ Yes, very good, but for me #11.
> Burak, at least do you know the names of this people ?



Hi Timor,

actually &#305; had some rules while &#305; was taking these photos; 

-try to show people like on the street like &#305; see
-don't ask name 
-don't have conversation
-and people must have a strange hat for me.

Thank you heitz.


----------



## gsgary

burak13 said:


> About fur &#305; dont wanna say anything because it's in everywhere in russia.
> 
> #12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat #12 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr



This is a great idea, this is my favourite that looks like it could be real hair + she is beautiful


----------



## gsgary

dxqcanada said:


> Ever thought of doing this with a Zorki ?



And i can loan the Zorki with a roll of HP5 in it


----------



## smithdan

burak13 said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Yes, very good, but for me #11.
> Burak, at least do you know the names of this people ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Timor,
> 
> actually &#305; had some rules while &#305; was taking these photos;
> 
> -try to show people like on the street like &#305; see
> -don't ask name
> -don't have conversation
> -and people must have a strange hat for me.
> 
> Thank you heitz.
Click to expand...



However brief these encounters might be, you have certainly been able to get these people to "open up" to you.


----------



## timor

smithdan said:


> burak13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Timor,
> 
> actually &#305; had some rules while &#305; was taking these photos;
> 
> -try to show people like on the street like &#305; see
> -don't ask name
> -don't have conversation
> -and people must have a strange hat for me.
> 
> Thank you heitz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However brief these encounters might be, you have certainly been able to get these people to "open up" to you.
Click to expand...

I just wonder HOW did you get those people to pose willingly for a stranger. Or there is  something in you very few street photographers ever had, or people of Russia just are this way. In any case: good work.


----------



## burak13

I think they didn't pose, they were just like you see. And that's what &#305; wanted. Also in two weeks I had to ask more than 100 people. and #13




Hat #13 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## timor

Look here how people react when you point the camera at them:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/322663-le-grande-cafe.html
(Guy in black shirt on the left side)


----------



## burak13

timor said:


> Look here how people react when you point the camera at them:
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/322663-le-grande-cafe.html
> (Guy in black shirt on the left side)



Hehe  some of them can overreact ..


----------



## burak13

Hi Everybody,

I couldn't share the rest. now &#305; continue. #14




#14 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## timor

No rush. And next very nice photo.


----------



## burak13

#15




#15 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## timor

I think first man in the collection. Doesn't have really hut but what worst I think this picture is not sharp. Maybe camera moved during exposition.


----------



## burak13

timor said:


> I think first man in the collection. Doesn't have really hut but what worst I think this picture is not sharp. Maybe camera moved during exposition.



Yes, &#305; know this one is not as good as others but it's a piece of the project. next one; #16




Untitled by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## timor

O yes, #16 is with your usual, high standard.


----------



## burak13

#17




#17 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## timor

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Say again, what camera and glass is it ? And what film ? Your scans are very sharp. How much PS manipulation you do after the scan ?


----------



## burak13

timor said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Say again, what camera and glass is it ? And what film ? Your scans are very sharp. How much PS manipulation you do after the scan ?



@timor Thank you. it is very nice to hear these. Canon Eos300 with sigma 50mm f/1.4 and ektar 100 film no ps retouch. 

#18




#18 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## timor

O, I know this guy. Are you sure it's in Russia ?  Striking resemblance.
No PS, purely photographic, from consumer grade gear...No wonder is only me on this thread, what could say the pro-digital guys ? If not PS-ed is not valid ? Or something like that...
Just yesterday I went thru Canadian "PHOTONews Magazine".  Photoshoping is rampant.


----------



## burak13

Hehe  It was in Ekaterinburg, Russia. &#304;n fact I usually use photoshop. But in this project(This is my second project) &#305; focused on hats and the technick &#305; had before was with me. And photos are very good for me surprisingly. Digital cameras are not ok for SOOC pictures. You need PS anyway. Everyone says it's darkroom for new photographers. Use photoshop, I will


----------



## timor

burak13 said:


> Everyone says it's darkroom for new photographers. Use photoshop, I will


 That is a demagogy, a systematic lying to convince everyone to the digital side. Digital adopted terms from photography for basically digital graphics technology. Well, that's our future.


----------



## Nahin

burak13 said:


> @timor Actually I took the photos between f/2 or f/4 and it was quite enough for dof.
> 
> keep sharing #5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat #5 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr



From all this is the best looking. Nice one captured you, actually it's unique plenty pretty from others.


----------



## burak13

#19




#19 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## burak13

#20




#20 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## burak13

#21 




#21 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## timor

Hey hey ! Now you started to pick really nice girls. Watch yourself.
#20 is very nice, her eyes are quite committed.


----------



## limr

Ne kadar güzel. So simple but so well done. It proves that a good picture doesn't need all the gimmicks and graphic filters that so many people rely on these days.


----------



## burak13

Girls are really cute  There are more. And simple is good.


----------



## burak13

#22




#22 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## burak13

#23




#23 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## Steve5D

I love these. It's such a simple concept, and you've executed it so wonderfully.

And the fact that you're knockin' out of the park with film only makes it better.

Kudos, pal. This is all really, really well done...


----------



## burak13

Steve5D said:


> I love these. It's such a simple concept, and you've executed it so wonderfully.
> 
> And the fact that you're knockin' out of the park with film only makes it better.
> 
> Kudos, pal. This is all really, really well done...




Thank you very much, it's an honour to here these words.


----------



## burak13

#24




#24 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## burak13

#25




#25 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## burak13

#26




#26 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## burak13

#27




#27 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## timor

Another slew of great images. That's not anymore about the hats, that's portrait of Russians.


----------



## burak13

Yes, You are right. That's just about Russin hats. So about Russians 

#28




#28 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## zcar21

Good idea, nice pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeLeBean

They're awesome!!


----------



## burak13

#29




#29 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## burak13

#30




#30 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## burak13

#31




#31 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## burak13

#32




#32 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## burak13

#33




#33 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## Indofred

Russia under the hat.
What an interesting idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## burak13

#34




#34 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Thoroughly enjoying this thread. Inspiration in simplicity.


----------



## burak13

#35




#35 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## Avid

This is an interesting thing to do and some weird reason i like it


----------



## burak13

#36 Last One




#36 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

burak13 said:


> #34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #34 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr



Nominated for Photo of the Month 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hoto-month-nomination-thread.html#post3016569


----------



## terri

> #36 Last One



Well, it's been a great thread, and I'm so happy you shared it with us!      Hope you share your next project, too.


----------



## timor

Rotanimod said:


> burak13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> #34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #34 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated for Photo of the Month
Click to expand...

Looks like a nice choice.:thumbup:


----------



## Steve5D

This thread is great. Great photos, great idea...


----------



## burak13

Bra67ndi said:


> Ever thought of doing this with a Zorki ?



Actually, &#305; do not have any idea about Zorki. But &#305; would do it with a leica


----------



## limr

burak13 said:


> Bra67ndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever thought of doing this with a Zorki ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, &#305; do not have any idea about Zorki. But &#305; would do it with a leica
Click to expand...


Zorkis are Russian-made rangefinders that are essentially Leica copies. Or at least they started out that way and then developed into great cameras in their own right. 

Information about Russian camera industry: A Guide to Russian & Soviet / Former Soviet Cameras

Zorki in particular: Zorki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I've got a Zorki 6 with an Industar-22 lens. Nice and sharp. Good stuff.


----------



## gsgary

burak13 said:


> Actually, &#305; do not have any idea about Zorki. But &#305; would do it with a leica



Im not sending you one of my Leica's


----------



## gsgary

My Zorki with a hot 50F2 jupiter 8 fitted


----------



## burak13

gsgary said:


> burak13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, &#305; do not have any idea about Zorki. But &#305; would do it with a leica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sending you one of my Leica's
Click to expand...


----------



## gsgary

Keep up the good work


----------



## earthmanbuck

I see I'm late to the party, but I just wanted to say that these were great photos. I loved looking at the different backgrounds of each, too. Great stuff!


----------



## burak13

earthmanbuck said:


> I see I'm late to the party, but I just wanted to say that these were great photos. I loved looking at the different backgrounds of each, too. Great stuff!



Thank you


----------

